# Freelance Racecar & Outdoor scene designers wanted.



## Phantom Graphics (Aug 1, 2012)

Phantom Signs & Shirts Located in Erie, PA is a full service Sign and Screen Print Shop Serving the 
North East. 
We are currently looking to partner with freelance designers
To create artwork for the Dirt Track Racing Community to
Include - karts, street Stocks, modifieds Latemodels. 

We are also looking for designers for outdoor 
Designs to include Deer - Elk - turkey - and fishing 
Scenes. Please send resumes and sample artwork to 
View. Please message with any questions.
If you have any Question or would like to speek with us please feel free to give us a call
814-825-5022.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

You may find artists wary of just sending you their artwork. There have been many bogus requests where the poster just wants to snag artwork for free.
You don't list any info and this is just your second post. 
I'm sure that you providing YOUR information first is the best route.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

